

Show HN: Gevva.com – the new do engine - klinskyc
http://gevva.com

======
seshakiran
How is this useful when we live in a Googlized world?

~~~
sahilng
Hi seshakiran, I'm a cofounder of Gevva.

Our angle for Gevva, in a truly Googlized world as you say, is to 'do' where
Google 'searches.' In other words Gevva skips the middleman for daily internet
tasks with clear, standard input. For example, instead of finding one of
millions of conversion tools, just tell Gevva to 'convert to pdf' and it uses
the fastest and most reliable API to complete your task.

Thanks for the question, we get it a lot and it's definitely a question we
think about often.

